# Fisher Ez v problem please help



## flyguyirvin65 (Feb 18, 2015)

I have older EZ v 3 plug wwith round controller plug. Today I was using plow and it started doing funny stuff . I would have 2 hold down button to keep it from raising. It would stutter side 2 side and finally stopped working .All that happens is solinode click. I took controller apart and cleaned contacts. Nothing but click. So I bit the bullet and bought new 9 button controller, that was long over due. And yes just solenode click. I cleaned plugs, every connection I could find. The magnetic solinode have power 2 red wire and I searched for broken wires didnt find anything. Does anyone have any ideas what 2 look for? Im stumped.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Replace the solenoid first, not expensive. But get the correct parts. Did you check it with a test light, per your post sounds like it may have been sticking. Run a jumper cable from your battery to the plow motor . Stay clear of the plow. See if the motor works


----------



## flyguyirvin65 (Feb 18, 2015)

Well I replaced the solenoid nothing. I have power at solenoid valves. there is one that isnt activating but I didnt think that is the cause of the problem. The plow motor is working, I ran through fishers ck list for trouble shooting. I cant find anything. At the plug in cab I have all the right power and grounds. Does anyone have anymore suggestions


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

By your first post, assumed that the motor was not working. You did check fluid level, and when is the last time you cleaned the filter?.


----------



## flyguyirvin65 (Feb 18, 2015)

Motor does run when I put direct power to it. I put new solenoid in and now it doesnt even click old one was clicking. Fisher manual says I should have 16 ohms between 2 small terminals on solenoid I have 6 ohm . Could a brand new coil be back ? Fluid and filter was done at beginning of season. I will change it again and clean valves.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Does your plow control light up? If the solenoid clicked before, and now the new one doesn't? Did you re[lace it with a new Western part, or a generic auto parts part?


----------



## flyguyirvin65 (Feb 18, 2015)

Control lights up. I put a Boss solenoid in it dealer was closer and said it would work. I put old solenoid back in and it doesnt click when I push controller now


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I am not familiar with Boss plows. You need to check your wiring. Make sure the grounds are correct. Get a Western solenoid, not all solenoids operate the same.


----------

